# Owens BBQ/Cinco Da Drink O BBQ Cook Off 2019



## mossymo (May 5, 2019)

My wife and I as team Owens BBQ entered the Cinco Da Drink O BBQ Cook Off at The Landing in Minot, ND this weekend which had 9 teams that entered. Here is our set up of Dakota Drum Smokers, a Humphrey’s Qube’d Pint and me having a cold one!







-----

2nd Place Chicken






-----

1st Place Ribs






-----

6th Place Pork






-----

1st Place Brisket







Tanya and I had an good a good time ending with an overall 2nd place, colder than we prefer and even had very light snow for a bit… but the beer and Caesars went down well!


----------



## crazymoon (May 5, 2019)

MM, Great looking smokes, your pork looks better than 6th place ! Sounds like winter doesn't want to give up out there !


----------



## chilerelleno (May 5, 2019)

Congrats, Winner! Winner!
Two Firsts, a Second and Second Overall, a damned fine performance.


----------



## Jabiru (May 5, 2019)

Great work and congrats on your placings. Damn that food looks so good. If mine looked half that good I would be happy.


----------



## Braz (May 5, 2019)

Stellar performance sir.


----------



## chopsaw (May 5, 2019)

Nice job . Interested in which seasoning you used on the chicken .


----------



## mossymo (May 5, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice job . Interested in which seasoning you used on the chicken .



In these friendly cook offs we enter our local cook off competition watch us through social media... Contact my wife Tanya through our website and she will guide you right, we have an excellent selection!


----------



## chopsaw (May 5, 2019)

mossymo said:


> In these friendly cook offs we enter our local cook off competition watch us through social media... Contact my wife Tanya through our website and she will guide you right, we have an excellent selection!


That's why I asked . Figure you were using something you sell . I've ordered from you , thinking about getting some stuff .


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2019)

mossymo said:


> In these friendly cook offs we enter our local cook off competition watch us through social media... Contact my wife Tanya through our website and she will guide you right, we have an excellent selection!



Wife is the boss.    Ha


----------



## mossymo (May 5, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Wife is the boss.    Ha



Ladies and gentleman, we have a BINGO!


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2019)

mossymo said:


> Ladies and gentleman, we have a BINGO!



Wife is always right.  I know the routine.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 6, 2019)

Congratulations on the scores, food looks mighty good to me

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bbqbrett (May 6, 2019)

It all looks really great.  I bet your appearance scores were through the roof!


----------

